# A key problem with my Cruze



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Well, this is new. At least, I haven't heard of this problem around here yet.

The problem is simple. The key won't flip open. The shaft pops out very slightly but cant even be forced to open any farther.It first happened a few days ago, and then somehow fixed itself overnight. Then it recurred today. At least when it first happened I was home, so I quickly got the other key. But now, I go with both keys in my pocket just in case. I don't want to have to get a free tow from Chevy just because I can't stick the key in the switch.

Needless to say, I'm going to the dealer tomorrow to get this fixed. Any bets that they won't be able to duplicate the problem?


----------



## 7STW (Mar 30, 2011)

Similar but different problem: my fob stopped unlocking the doors .I switched it out and put the non functioning one in a drawer.

A few weeks later, I decided to take it to the dealer to be checked out.You guessed it...it worked.And passed the dealer's test kit test perfectly.Go figure...


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another thing to remember, when putting on clean pair of jeans, to pull the pockets out and brush off all the lint accumulated in there. Gets into the key, just pulled out my key out now and was lint in that slot, really stuck in there. With lint in those slots, can see where you can have problems opening that one door lock or starting your vehicle.

Cruse remote is just like the rest of the Cruze, modeled after these glueless model car kits to keep kids from sniffing glue, all snap together. But using a thumbnail, can separate the halves and take the whole thing apart. But you will quickly learn it snaps together far easier than it snaps apart. Found a 2032 watch like battery in there, did get some spare ones.

Feel this slotted key is really a stupid idea, toothed keys never had this problem. 

Got rid of another problem, GM resistor chip keys, a little grease or dried up coke on those contacts, couldn't start the car. Only to get a lint problem now, always guaranteed of getting a problem, but a different kind of problem.

Other problem is getting a spare key, still searching, but not a problem for my dealer, just have to give him $89.68 for a spare key. Found one on GM parts direct for around 25 bucks, but didn't check on S&H charges, more than likely 50 bucks. But a blank key, have to find a locksmith with a laser cutting tool, called four in town, none of them laid out $12,000 yet to buy one.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Problem fixed! Went to the dealer today and the service guy I talked to was able to "recreate" the problem when he tried to flip open the the key. Then he tried again and the key opened. So, he disappeared through a door to pass it to someone and was back with it after several minutes. The problem was debris inside the key, which jammed it.

No charge, didn't even write it up. I got my weekly free car wash while I was there, which is a perk when you buy from that dealership.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> Problem fixed! Went to the dealer today and the service guy I talked to was able to "recreate" the problem when he tried to flip open the the key. Then he tried again and the key opened. So, he disappeared through a door to pass it to someone and was back with it after several minutes. The problem was debris inside the key, which jammed it.
> 
> No charge, didn't even write it up. I got my weekly free car wash while I was there, which is a perk when you buy from that dealership.



GoldenCruze,
Thank you for your feedback. That is great to that they were able to figure this issue out for you! A free weekly car wash is a great perk from your dealership! If you have any questions please feel free to ask me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

good to know stacy only comments when dealerships dont give you the run around... figures!


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

Stacy - the car washes at the dealership are unlimited. I could go multiple times daily if I want. That same drive through car wash is used to keep their fleet clean, so I have little worry of the paint getting scratched.


----------

